# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Why cant I sen a PM???

## suzengrace

It seems I can no longer send a PM to any other board members?? Whats up with this??? :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Prism

In your settings, look on the list on the left hand side then look under your general settings. Did your private messaging somehow get switched to the off mode?

----------


## northcoast

Hmmmm....I can't send any either  :Frown:

----------


## northcoast

Here's the message I get when I try to send a PM....

northcoast, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

   1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
   2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## Prism

hmmm, when I look to try and send either of you a pm, it does not even give me the option. When I look at mine it does.

----------


## marley9808

Did you ever verify your account when you first signed up for this board?
I believe you would have received an email from the board which contained a link that you would have had to click on in order to "Verify" your account.

Maybe if you never did that, that would be why you can't send PM....just a thought

----------


## northcoast

Yes, I do believe I did that Marley....

----------


## marley9808

Hmmmmmm that is really weird then, I guess this would be a question for Rob

----------


## Prism

You did Northcoast so did suzengrace, it says you are a member

----------


## Marko

click on settings........
then scroll down to My Account........
and click on General Settings........
you can opt in or out for mail and PM stuff.......
and you can choose from all members or just your contacts and Admin..........

mi get a lot of PM's so sometimes mi set it to just mi contacts.......
 versus all members.........mi need a break once awhile......

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## northcoast

OK Marko....got as far as General settings & then got the same message I posted earlier.....thanks for trying to help though.

----------


## suzengrace

Thank you everyone for trying to help me out..I've done everything one can do and to no success.I get the same mess. that Northcoast also gets..So I guess my only option is to wait for the moderator (Rob) to acknowledge and join this thread with an answer to my question...

----------


## JitterBug

i have been able to send and receive private messages . . . don't know why i would not have been able to?

----------


## northcoast

Well, I guess my question is "why am I prevented from doing so?", along with Susan & a few others I know of.....

----------


## suzengrace

Yes, Northcoast....I'm waiting patiently for Rob to help me(and now I hear about others) out with this one..., I guess Rob is not around his computer at this time..

----------

